# Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

Früher konnt ich im Herbst/Winter, ohne groß anfüttern, an bestimmten Kanten, Löchern und Kehrwassern immer so 2 - 4 schöne Rotaugen (1 - 2 Pfund) mit Picker und Brotkrustenködern recht sicher fangen, max. 1 - 3 Stunden waren notwendig (Neckar).

Hab das immer einmal im Jahr gemacht, und mir so 6 - 8 schöne gefangen, zum sauer einlegen als "Bratrotaugenfilets" (deswegen auch gerne ab 1 Pfund aufwärts - Filets).

Rotaugen gibts kaum noch, und wenn man mal zwischen all den Schwarzmaulgrundeln eines kriegt, dann bestenfalls handlang als Köfi...

Ist das bei euch auch so?

Wie lange (wenn überhaupt noch da) braucht ihr für ein Rotauge der 1 - 2 Pfund-Klasse??

Gibts noch irgendwo Gewässer mit gutem Rotaugenbestand?

Oder sollte man inzwischen Rotaugen besser gleich immer zurücksetzen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie lange (wenn überhaupt noch da) braucht ihr für ein Rotauge der 1 - 2 Pfund-Klasse??


1 Pfd. kannste hier am Kanal,(vorausgesetzt direkt am Platz) binnen 30 Min. fangen..mehrere. 

2 Pfd. 40er und darüber,sind auch fast immer vertreten..

Per Method Feeder und Pellets funzt das recht selektiv und auch effektiv


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Habe im August ein sehr gutes Rotauge im Fluss gefangen. Ich habe es zwar nicht gewogen, aber war schon nen Klopper und hatte mit Sicherheit die Pfund Marke. Habe es wieder zurückgesetzt. War mein erster Fisch an diesem Tag, hat auch keine 5 Minuten gedauert. Gefangen auf 2 Maden mit 16er Haken auf Kopfrute. War nen ordentlicher Drill.

 Also in meinen Gewässern gibt es noch viele Rotaugen. Ich werde jetzt in der kälteren Jahreszeit mal an unseren "Weißfischtümpel" versuchen, gezielt die großen zu fangen. Dann kann ich vielleicht noch Genaueres zum Thema beisteuern.


----------



## Bronni (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Ja, wir haben am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal bei Münster immer noch einen guten Rotaugen-Bestand. Rotaugen zwischen 1 und 2 Pfund werden immer wieder gefangen, aber es wird aufgrund der Grundeln nicht einfacher. Zeitliche Angaben möchte ich nicht machen, aber wer seine Stellen kennt, kann mit der Bolo- oder Feederrute gute Fische fangen. An manchen Tagen stellen sich die guten Rotaugen nach ca. 1 Stunde auf dem Angelplatz ein und durch gezieltes Nachfüttern kann man die Fische auch am Platz halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Interessant.
Gerade auch was ihr vom Westen schreibt.

Weil da ja angeblich auch Rotaugen zurück gehen .

Da sind dann scheinbar eure Erfahrungen andere (oder seid ihr nicht so weit im Westen???):


Sneep schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer hat es nur das Rotauge getroffen.
> Der  Gründling folgt auf Platz 2. Wenn ich alte Protokolle        (2005-2015) mit aktuellen Untersuchungen vergleiche, kommt das Rotauge auf ca. 15% des alten Bestandes, beim Gründling sind es 20 %. Als Gründe vermute ich wie beim Rotauge eine Abnahme de Nahrung im Wasser durch bessere Klärung des Wassers.
> Auch die Besatzpraxis hat ihren Teil zum Niedergang beigetragen. Es werden nur Fressfeinde oder Nahrungs-Konkurrenten besetzt.
> Die derzeitige Abnahme ist nicht mehr durch eine  der üblichen Schwankungen zu erklären.
> ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Wie gesagt, bei uns in der Gegend sind Rotaugen en Masse. Federn fange ich eher weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

naja, Espelkamp ist ja nicht gerade westliches NRW ;-)) 

Da würde mich das mit den Jungs aus Münster oder Bochum schon eher interessieren..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Brassen sind an Kanälen und Ruhr deutlich zurückgegangen..das war hier mal der Anfängerfreundliche Brot-und Butterfisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Also eher weniger Brassen als weniger Rotaugen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Brassen werden häufiger mitgenommen als Rotaugen, so waren meine Beoabachtungen bisher.


----------



## vermesser (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Ich denke auch, für "meine" Gewässer, dass es genug Plötzen gibt. Eher nehmen gute Brassen ab. Viele Gewässer sind klarer, renaturiert und schnellfließender als früher. Das mögen die Brassen nicht, dafür gibts aber Plötze, Rotfedern und neuerdings Döbel.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Ein gutes Rotauge fangen? Puhhh... wäre hier ne ziemliche Herausforderung. 

An einem Stausee hab ich beim Feedern mal sehr viele in der 25cm Klasse gefangen - das war für mich schon eine "gute Größe". 

An der Donau gibt es richtig brutal große Rotaugen, bei einem Videodreh wo wir eigentlich Zährten fangen wollten haben Johannes und Helmut vom Browning-Team solche Klopper gefangen. 

Ich hab eben mal die Fotos rausgesucht:


















Ich selber hatte glaube erst ein einziges Mal ein Rotaugen beim Feedern an der Donau - das hatte aber auch gleich 37cm (mein PB)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, für "meine" Gewässer, dass es genug Plötzen gibt. Eher nehmen gute Brassen ab. Viele Gewässer sind klarer, renaturiert und schnellfließender als früher. Das mögen die Brassen nicht, dafür gibts aber Plötze, Rotfedern und neuerdings Döbel.



Das ist bei Dir ja nun im Osten, das ist interessant. 

Bei uns fings auch damit an, dass Bassen weniger und Rotaugen (auch große) mehr wurden. 

Witzigerweise gabs bei uns Döbel mehr zusammen mit Brassen und weniger danach, als Rotaugen zu- und Brassen abnahmen..

Nun fängste alle drei nicht  bzw. kaum mehr..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

@Franz:
Jaaa, ich erinner mich! 

Dicke Rotaugen und Brassen als "Beifang" - da träum ich von!

[youtube1]0ObJOVhct5E[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ObJOVhct5E




PS:
Die Musik nach unserm Intro ist immer noch das musikalisch Beste bei all  unseren Videos ;-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

25er Rotaugen war bei mir am Kanal (MLK) mal etwa der Durchschnitt bevor die Grundel kam. 30er Marke war öfter mal zu knacken, 35er+ Marke (alle auf ganzen Tauwurm gefangen) wurde schon anstregend. 

Jetzt im Herbst sind die Aussichten ganz gut, dann sind die Grundeln auch nicht mehr richtig aktiv hier. Wie lange es genau dauert ist schwer zu sagen...zumindest fängt man die wirklich Großen nicht einfach mal so.

Brassen gabs mal hier in guten Größen (60+ gabs öfter an bestimmten Stellen), wurden dann allgemein immer weniger und die letzten 2-3 Jahre braucht man gar nicht mehr gezielt drauf angeln, weil die mehr oder weniger weg sind....selbst die kleinen Exemplare.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Altes Hausgewässer ab November bis anfänglichen März. Rappelte dann öfter, 1 Pfund war öfter vertreten.

Neue (alte Heimat) habe ich sehr wenige Rotaugen gesehen, ein einziges über 35cm. Brassen sind hier das Maß aller Dinge, ich hab mich aber auch noch nicht an die Elbe gesetzt und die Buhnen abgeklappert.

Momentaner Stand also, eher kein Pfund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Welche Gewässer denn (alte/neue Heimat ist ja etwas "interpretierbar" ;-)) )?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welche Gewässer denn (alte/neue Heimat ist ja etwas "interpretierbar" ;-)) )?



Altes Gewässer war ein einfacher, 10ha großer Parkteich, mitten in der Stadt, mit einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von 1,2m und weniger.


Neues Hausgewässer:

Ein Formation aus Elbe,kleiner Fluss, Baggerloch, See, Teich, Hafen, Graben, und noch allem anderen. Sehr viel Wasser, sehr wenig Rotaugen. |supergri


----------



## Revilo62 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Ich kann mich da nur der Meinung von Vermesser anschließen, Rotaugen gibt es bei uns noch eine ganze Menge und gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit sind sie an einigen sehr bekannten Strecken  der Brotfisch der Angler, bestes Beispiel ist ja der Silokanal in Brandenburg/Havel oder auch einige Seen.
Neben der Masse gibt es natürlich auch Klasse und Rotaugen sind in der 1 Pfund + Klasse nicht selten.
Als Futter nehme ich gern geröstetes Hanfmehl mit einer ordentlichen Portion Salz und dunkle Angelerde als Binder, Köder sind dann Maden oder Wurm/made
Es ist eine kurzweilige Angelei, je nach Wetter gehe ich dann 
nur mit einer Rute für 2-3 Stunden ans Wasser

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

@Revilo: 
Wieviele "Pfünder plus" haste dann da dabei in 2 - 3 Stunden?

Am Silokanal "maulen" aber doch die Wettangler schon länger, dass nicht mehr genug Fisch da sei - da hast Du dann da doch andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Ich errinnere mich, dass es doch irgendwo im Nordosten, Uckermark?-  jährlich einen großen Auflauf von XXL-Plötzen gibt. 

Wo war das noch gleich? - Und gibt es dort die Riesen-Rotaugen noch?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Hier an der Fulda habe ich relativ wenige Rotaugen gefangen aber dafür waren immer wieder welche 25+ dabei. Dafür unglaublich viele Döbel. Brassen soll es geben aber habe ich noch nicht beobachten können. Da sollen die Bestände wegen Xxxxxxx und gefiederten Kormoranen stark zurück gegangen sein. Beim Karpfenangeln fing ich am Teich mein PB Rotauge mit 34cm auf Maiskette aber ansonsten bekomme ich auch fen eindruck, dass brassen und plötzen weniger werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich errinnere mich, dass es doch irgendwo im Nordosten, Uckermark?-  *jährlich einen großen Auflauf von XXL-Plötzen gibt. *
> 
> Wo war das noch gleich? - Und gibt es dort die Riesen-Rotaugen noch?


Pfund plus würde mir ja schon reichen ;-))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier an der Fulda habe ich relativ wenige Rotaugen gefangen aber dafür waren immer wieder welche 25+ dabei. Dafür unglaublich viele Döbel. Brassen soll es geben aber habe ich noch nicht beobachten können. Da sollen die Bestände wegen Xxxxxxx und gefiederten Kormoranen stark zurück gegangen sein. Beim Karpfenangeln fing ich am Teich mein PB Rotauge mit 34cm auf Maiskette aber ansonsten bekomme ich auch fen eindruck, dass brassen und plötzen weniger werden



Deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen. Im Hafen fing ich ich von 10 Brassen allesamt ü 50. Lediglich 2 kleine. Als ob die Basis fehlte........


----------



## Revilo62 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @Revilo:
> Wieviele "Pfünder plus" haste dann da dabei in 2 - 3 Stunden?
> 
> Am Silokanal "maulen" aber doch die Wettangler schon länger, dass nicht mehr genug Fisch da sei - da hast Du dann da doch andere Erfahrungen?



10 Fische dieser Klasse sind im Winter immer drin, dazu kommen noch einige 1/2 Pfünder ,ich bin es zufrieden.
Was die Wettkampfangler betrifft, da ist sicher eine andere Zielsetzung aber ich kann mich auch dran erinnern, dass zumindest mir bekannte Angler das Angeln noch während der 3 Stunden abgebrochen haben, weil einfach zuviel gefangen wurde und die Fische nur abgeschlagen gewogen werden durften, also nicht umgesetzt. Sie sagten, dass dies mit einem Hegefischen nichts mehr zu tun hatte. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Silokanal nach wie vor ein gutes Rotaugenrevier, aber auch in der Spree sind nach wie vor gute Fänge möglich

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## hecht99 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Bei uns in der nördlichen Oberpfalz hab ich glaub ich noch keins mit über einem Pfund gefangen, obwohl ich eigentlich relativ häufig mit der Matchrute fische. Aber die in unseren Gewässern üblichen Schmetterlingsbrachsen von 15/8 werden in allen Gewässern weniger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Interessant. 

Danke für diese Infos!!


----------



## ulli1958m (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Wenn der Fisch beißt benötiget man hier im DEK *Minimum eine Stunde* bis die größeren Rotaugen am Platz sind.

Beim Feedern 
....Startfütterung 6-8 Körbe und dann alle 10m Min einen Korb feuern...sobald der erste Biss erfolgt....Maden und Caster mit füttern.
Wenn die Maden vorher in der Hand gerubbelt werden, krabbeln die nicht mehr so auf den/in den Grund und bleiben am Futterplatz liegen.

Mit der Bolorute fische ich gerne auch mal 20cm über Grund. Ich lege meistens 2 Futterplätze an.....eine Futterstelle für die Grundeln (kurz hinter der Steinpackung)....und 5m weiter meinen Hauptplatz. 
....auch die Entfernung vom Ufer (Steinpackung) spielt eine große Rolle....habe am besten auf der 15-18m Bahn gefangen....von Spundwänden 5-8m.


2017 ... bis jetzt 10-12 Rotaugen von 35 bis 43cm 
2016 ....ging so gut wie nix ü35cm #q

Das Superjahr war 2012 oder 2013 |kopfkrat...da hatte ich ca 15 Rotaugen von 40 bis 44cm |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Aber ihr füttert alle an .

Ich hatte die früher an den richtigen Ecken OHNE Füttern..

Hat man gefüttert, wars wie ihr schildert, man musste sich erst durch die Kleinen Angeln


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Die eigentliche Frage war ja: Wie lange braucht ihr...

 Ich würde mal behaupten, wenn welche vorhanden sind,
 eine halbe Stunde. Bis dahin sollten sie nämlich dann am Platz sein. 

 Zum Glück ist dies auf meiner Strecke "noch" so!

 Bei den Brassen gehen seit Jahren nur noch Große (Klodeckel)
 Und dies obwohl sie massenweise abgeschlagen werden.
 Meistens dann auch noch in der Laichzeit. #q
 Kleine Brassen absolute Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

wär ja auch interessant, ob man die mit oder ohne füttern schneller kriegt, die größeren (so noch vorhanden) ..


----------



## Trollwut (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Geht recht fix, wenn ich Aufwand betreibe. Also Futter ordentlich machen, vernünftig feedern, richtige Stelle, etc.
Beim 08/15-Köfifang is normal keins dabei.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Genau so lange, bis sich eines bequemt zu beissen, was für eine Frage!?

Hier am Rhein vermutlich ungleich länger, als an einem guten See ohne Grundlen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Nicht das nachher wieder der Kollege "Ich will keinen spekulativen Thread lesen" hier auftaucht und meckert...


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau so lange, bis sich eines bequemt zu beissen, was für eine Frage!?
> .


So ist es :m


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Ist sicher schon viele Jahre her, das Ich mal so ein Rotauge gefangen habe.
 Aber wenigstens habe ich gehört, das ein Friedfischangler bei uns sich überrascht über den Fang eines solchen Fisches freute.
 Rotaugen sind bei uns nicht selten, aber bei 300-400 Gr ist nun Schluss.
 Darüber so selten wie der Fang des Meterhechtes oder eines 20 Kg Karpfen.
 Der 90cm Zander ist da fast häufig.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Ohne Füttern ist sehr schwierig und setzt gute Gewässerkenntnisse oder schieres Glück voraus. So konnte ich mit frischgekaufter Float ein 30+Rotauge direkt am Ufer bei einem einzelnen Teichrosenblatt eines mir unbekannten, mehrere ha großen See auf Dendro fangen - und war von der Feinfühligkeit der Rute im Vergleich zu meiner 120gr WG Standard Feederrute so überrascht, dass ich erst von einer Schleie angemessener Größe auaging. Spätestens da habe ich mich ins Posenfischen verliebt


----------



## phirania (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Bei mir am See dauert es eh nicht lange eine Hand voll Frolic und schon sind die Brassen vor Ort und die großen Rotaugen auch.
Dann geht das im Minutentakt  Brasse / Rotauge gefangen wird dann mit 16 er Haken und 2 Maden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*



phirania schrieb:


> Bei mir am See dauert es eh nicht lange eine Hand voll Frolic und schon sind die Brassen vor Ort und die großen Rotaugen auch.
> Dann geht das im Minutentakt Brasse / Rotauge gefangen wird dann mit 16 er Haken und 2 Maden.



Hm werde ich auch mal testen...


----------



## Trollwut (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

Beim Bootsfeedern hab ich auch gemerkt, dass grade die größen, so ab 30, 40 cm und mehr direkt in der härtesten Strömung stehen, Strömungskante und ruhige Bereiche sind dagegen fast ausschließlicjh von keleineren bevölkert


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

auch im Kalten?
Weil da hab ich sie früher immer an Strömungskante und im Kehrwasser erwischt?


----------



## thanatos (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ihr zum Fang eines guten Rotauges (1 Pfund plus) ?*

;+ da ich ja keine Weißfische esse ist mir die Größe von Rotaugen echt Wurscht ,,2 für die Katze 10 für die Hühner 
 6 für den Köfikäfig .Dann ist Schluß mit dett jestippe.#6
 Anders beim "Hegefischen" aber da ist die Verwertung der
 mehr gefangenen Fische organisiert .Bei uns sind Plötzen 
 recht kleinwüchsig und eine über 500 g echt selten 
 Die mir bekannten Plätze wo es richtige Brocken zu fangen 
 gibt ( Urlaubsentdeckungen) sind einige 100 Km entfernt
 dazu erst mal ne Angelerlaubnis erwerben  wo ;+
 einen Bootsverleiher finden ;+
 ich denke mal wird wohl zwei Tage dauern bis ich eins am 
 Haken habe 
 Aber wo zu  #c


----------

